# What's your favorite hammer?



## Eyeway! (Oct 24, 2016)

john5mt said:


> Ugh....sparkys


Hey not all of us are prima donnas.



Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

This
http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/powe...)&he=aec18ef99f7078d908094475a822bcdb75db28be

_________


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

You got one of those?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You got one of those?


No but it looks interesting!

________


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my favorite, but it is basically an Estwing clone. Even rings when you swing it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

